# Overrated Villager



## Santana (Apr 27, 2020)

Do yall have any villagers you think are overrated? I think that Marshal’s design is cute but kinda boring


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm getting Marshall on Wednesday so hopefully I'll see what the big deal is about him lol

Honestly my opinion is Raymond is way overrated... Idk why he's super popular. Probably his aesthetic. But I def think he's overhyped.


----------



## Que (Apr 27, 2020)

I feel the same with Audie and Raymond. I can kinda see why people would like Raymond, but not /that/ much
Audie just feels straight up boring to me, only cute thing is the story about her ><


----------



## Corrie (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm hopping aboard the Raymond train. I get that he's hipster design to appeal to the teen girls but still. 

I'm also going with Diana. Her eyes are weird. 

As well as Beau. I remember he was popular in NL days and I just never understood it.


----------



## Santana (Apr 27, 2020)

I like raymond, i think he’s pretty cool. I just dont like him enough to have him on my island


----------



## maple22 (Apr 27, 2020)

I like him enough, but Raymond is undeniably highly overrated. And I thought Marshal’s popularity was over the top...
I also like Merengue, but she’s absolutely nothing special, especially compared to other normal villagers. Then again, she’s one of 2 or 3 decent rhinos, so she definitely has that going for her.
And I don’t really understand Phoebe’s appeal. I prefer Fuchsia.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 27, 2020)

None of them, really. Some of them I might not personally get the hype, but I can usually see why people like a villager, and they are usually popular for a reason.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 27, 2020)

I gotta say Raymond and Julian immediately come to mind. Merengue as well (I probably butchered her name though yikes).


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 27, 2020)

I love Raymond, don't get me wrong, but he is ridiculously overhyped. Selling him for $1000? Nah man imma head out

Marshal too, I never really liked him that much.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Apr 27, 2020)

I don't get why Sherb is so popular. To me, he's just a blue goat. He's not bad or anything just uninteresting to me. 

Also don't like villagers where their schtick is that they're designed to be _too _cute. Judy, Chrissy, Bunnie, cookie, Dom, Peanut, Apple are ones I don't care for.


----------



## Lucky22 (Apr 27, 2020)

Hmmm overated necessarily doesn't mean bad in my book but! I'm kinda getting bored of seeing beau like everywhere lol KINDA feel the same way about stitches but my lil sis ADORES him and his design is cute enough so idk ill learn to like him more! but beau on the other hand... he deserves his popularity he's cute but erik is much more interesting to me in terms of lazy deer villagers


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 27, 2020)

Marshal (I have him, I don't get the hype)
Raymond, as soon as I seen him..I knew he would become Marshal 2.0.
Poppy, I like her..but she's always picked over the other normal squirrels because she's a sweetheart. um..Sally, Caroline, Sylvana and Cally are the say way..they're normal villagers...(she's also not that special other than her looks.)
Diana (The same as Marshal).

Francine and Chrissy, only when they're together.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 27, 2020)

I think Raymond is overrated in the same since that Marshal was when he first came out. Good grief people wanted so many bells for him and the same things happening with Raymond. I understand though both are pretty cute (tho Raymond's not my cup of tea)!


----------



## coderp (Apr 27, 2020)

Queenie.........


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 27, 2020)

i think the overrated hype everyone feels about raymond, audie, sherb and probably all the new villagers is simply bc they're new. its like.. when the new iphone comes out everyone wants to buy it (yeah apple is overrated lol worst op in my opinion)

raymond does look very unique, he has a unique aesthetic of being an office cat and is the only cat with heterochromia
audie is also very pretty, she has this hawaiian feel to her like she's always on vacation, almost the polar opposite of raymond
sherb is so soft, its not about being "boring" but more or less having a "minimalist" design and how soft he looks
judy is pretty much the only one i really dont see the appeal in, im guessing its the ombre fur and anime eyes, but she just looks a tad scary to me lolrip
aside from the new ones, i think maybe marshal is really overhyped like it hasnt died out lol but to each their own i guess, it doesnt matter whether or not what you like is over or underrated, doesnt take or add value to your interests

edit: forgot to mention that i really have no interest in having any of them, im literally still with the 10 i started with and got kinda attached to them all hahaha


----------



## Santana (Apr 27, 2020)

staticistic1114 said:


> i think the overrated hype everyone feels about raymond, audie, sherb and probably all the new villagers is simple bc they're new. its like.. when the new iphone comes out everyone wants to buy it (yeah apple is overrated lol worst op in my opinion)
> 
> raymond does look very unique, he has a unique aesthetic of being an office cat and is the only cat with heterochromia
> audie is also very pretty, she has this hawaiian feel to her like she's always on vacation, almost the polar opposite of raymond
> ...


I actually have judy in my town and I adore  her with every fiber in my body, but I ABSOLUTELY understand the creepy factor of the anime eyes


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 27, 2020)

I think I want to add that a lot of villagers are overrated in comparison to some of the lower-tier characters. I think AC communities have a problem with coalescing around "desired" villagers and either subconsciously or consciously favor those villagers. Not to bash anyone's preferences or anything! It's just that I feel like this sort of effect leads to plenty of nice villagers not getting the love and attention at an equal level.


----------



## Santana (Apr 27, 2020)

skogkyst said:


> I think I want to add that a lot of villagers are overrated in comparison to some of the lower-tier characters. I think AC communities have a problem with coalescing around "desired" villagers and either subconsciously or consciously favor those villagers. Not to bash anyone's preferences or anything! It's just that I feel like this sort of effect leads to plenty of nice villagers not getting the love and attention at an equal level.


There are so many villagers that have dreamy potential if given the chance ngl


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 27, 2020)

Santana said:


> There are so many villagers that have dreamy potential if given the chance ngl


I know! There are a lot of cool villagers that don't get the chance to shine because a lot of people want S and A tier villagers so badly (and I must admit, this can include me at some points too).


----------



## Fey (Apr 27, 2020)

Eh I dunno, most popular villagers are popular for good reasons imo. 

I’d say Raymond is overpriced, not overrated specifically. Well, I guess when people act like he’s the single best villager, miles ahead of everyone else, that seems overrated to me. I definitely think he deserves a top ten spot, but he’s not better, cuter, cooler or more unique than most other high tier villagers.


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 27, 2020)

I love Raymond and want him on my island, don't get me wrong, but I think he's super overpriced. I kinda understand the hype but there are some gross people out there who like him for... other reasons (my twitter feed is fl ooded now, it's not fun). A lot of it i think is that he fits the cat boy aesthetic to a degree. 

Either way, you will never catch me paying real money to get him because $1000? pshhh get outta here


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2020)

Ankha but only a little. Ankha definitely deserve a lot of love but maybe she gets a little too much? She is already better IMO then marshal or Raymond


----------



## stormyxcloud (Apr 27, 2020)

Julius. I get that he is a unicorn but to me he is not very cute or pleasing to look at​


----------



## Santana (Apr 27, 2020)

stormyxcloud said:


> Julius. I get that he is a unicorn but to me he is not very cute or pleasing to look at​


I agree fully


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 27, 2020)

Raymond, such an overrated villager, maybe even more than Marshal. Personally there are much better villagers than him but I still like his design though

Is Zucker also overrated? I feel like he is


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2020)

i feel the same about marshal - while he’s definitely adorable, i’m still not sure what all the hype is about aha


----------



## kasane (Apr 27, 2020)

sorry guys imma have to say raymond. i'm not a huge fan of cats asides from lolly


----------



## Jessi (Apr 28, 2020)

Honestly Raymond. I love his aesthetic, but I think his overall personality is very bland. There's other smug villagers that have waayyy more personality than him​


----------



## lucitine (Apr 28, 2020)

Raymond and Marshal.

I think Raymond is cute, but not the point that people are making him out to be.
I agree with you on Marshal though. I find him a bit boring.


----------



## BalloonFight (Apr 28, 2020)

Absolutely Raymond. He's definitely a good addition to the villager roster, but he really shouldn't command the price he does. I quite like him, but he's basically the definition of overrated at this point.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 28, 2020)

Raymond is overrated but I actually like him and he’s the only smug I truly wanted. I found him in campsite by doing some cycling tonight. It was worth it.


----------



## dragonair (Apr 28, 2020)

Fey said:


> I’d say Raymond is overpriced, not overrated specifically.


This is my thoughts exactly. I find Raymond to be pretty cute and I feel like his design is interesting and well thought out. His whole aesthetic has an appeal so I can see why he's at the top of the tier list. I don't think he (or anyone) should really be going for the _price _that they're going for though. However, people will continue to sell at those prices and people will continue to buy at those prices because some people just have _really_ bad RNG and see no other option. 

I do find Marshal to be a bit overrated. His design is lacking in anything really unique and his personality is the same as any other smug villager. I've had him in one of my New Leaf towns and, while he was cute, he didn't really bring anything special.


----------



## Clock (Apr 28, 2020)

I would say the smug cat because people just like to overprice him because they think he is rare. To me I find him cute and funny in my island, but nothing else special other than being my first camper and the fact that there’s other cats in the game that I like more than him.


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 28, 2020)

Probably been said 20 times in this thread already but Raymond. Using real life money to get him is just funny.


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 28, 2020)

I don't think any of them are overrated. Overpriced? Hell yes haha, of course some of them are!

But the people who want or have these so-called "overrated" villagers, generally want them because that person genuinely likes them. The people who DON'T like Raymond, for example, aren't the people we see raving about him and paying 100s of NMT.
My whole point is- if a big group of people love a villager that I don't like, who am I to call the villager "over hyped" just because I don't feel the same way?

Also- it seems like this whole thread exists to mostly vent frustration that Raymond is so popular, and maybe even to "take him down a few pegs", which doesn't seem productive to me...

Let people enjoy their villagers haha


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 28, 2020)

Raymond seems cool, but I personally don’t understand why people obsess over him or Marshal.
I mean I understand people wanting them on their islands, but it kind of feels like people are going to insane lengths to get them


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 28, 2020)

Bruh do you even have to ask what villagers are terribly overrated lmao


----------



## Katarzyna (Apr 28, 2020)

Obviously with any fandom ppl coalesce around what's hype or popular. That being said, Raymond is the most overhyped AC character I have ever seen. Ever. And I have been playing for A While lol. From the myriad fan-art of him as a cool anime boi to the cat aesthetic to the fact that he's new and Rare (no amiibos), makes him so insanely sought after that a lot of people dislike him now just because of how ridiculous it is to try and get him. It comes down to if you actually like the character or not. For me, I think Marshal is very popular, but not as overhyped as much as Raymond because he has had many years to be digested by the fanbase. A lot of people have had him in the past and either have liked him or disliked him so they know him already. The demand around a lot of very popular villagers is the nostalgia factor imo, esp with characters who have been around a long time.

Tbh, it all comes down to personal preference on who you have in your town. I hate the fact that people (and I myself have been swayed too in the old days) insist they need villagers they see online bc they want to be in with the hype crowd. Having Raymond has become a status symbol of either someone Incredibly Lucky or someone with a lot of NMT to spare, and even though Raymond may say and do the same things as say, Marshal, Pietro, Julian, any other smug, people insist because it is Him doing it that it is more special. The hype is very social media based and extremely overdone. Hopefully it will die down soon


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 28, 2020)

I would say Raymond buuuuuut I’ve been seeing a lot of people say “I dislike him because he’s overrated or popular” or just say he’s overrated in general, so I would say he’s 50/50 and he’s more so “overpriced” then overrated like what @Fey said. A lot of people think it is an unpopular opinion to find him overrated, but ironically it’s not really unpopular because every time he gets mentioned, there’s going to be plenty of people saying “I find him overrated”.

If I had to say who was rlly overrated, I’d probably say a lot of the normal villagers or cat villagers in general tbh.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 28, 2020)

Raymond. I have him in my island but I still think he's overrated. I like his style and his eyes being different but I don't think he deserves being on a tier of his own.


----------



## Luella (Apr 28, 2020)

To me personally? None... cause other than brief casual play with NL, NH is the first time I'm really getting into it. So everyone is "new" to me. 

I will admit because of lack of history I don't see the hype on Bob. He looks cool but I like some other cats more than him.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 28, 2020)

Personally, none. The "rated" thing is mainly the group of people who actually likes the villager. So in a way, you're criticizing the group of people who do like them. (Because, let's face it, had it not been the people who hyped them, they'd be nonexistent. Like Cyd. He's new and cool but where's the clout?) 

Raymond is popular because of his looks and the only heterochromia'd cat. Siamese cats are always a popular cat in game or in real life. He's also have a much more cheerful and energetic personality compared to all smugs. (He's one of the few smugs who actually waves with _BOTH_ hands!) His agreed gijinka is pretty much a handsome businessman so...what's not to love?

People just can't help to love one thing unanimously. I think all villagers are overrated in their own way. Though they're "overrated" for a reason.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Apr 28, 2020)

Audie's design is a ripoff Freya honestly. The story behind her is so cute 

Erik was overhyped in NL days. Fauna's eyes are weird. Lucky's uninteresting. Judy's eyes are too much for me.


----------



## Magus (Apr 28, 2020)

I have to admit I didn't understand at first the huge hype concerning Raymond, but now my opinion has changed, since I got him as the first campsider he's on my Island and I could get to know him more. 

He grew on me and I can see the appeal of the character, being a smug and a cat + having those business man clothes and house make him very unique and fit the smug personality very well. 
In terms of design his grey tones make his heterochromia eyes pop more and differentiate him from a lot of flashy villagers, this combinaison of clever choices participates to his popularity + the fact that he's one of the new villagers BUT I think it's not what made him THAT MUCH popular : that is the internet my friends and the power of memes I guess lol

I think it's cool that he's popular but the prices sellers are proposing is less funny. For now I've decided to keep him in my town instead of being rich.

Concerning the new villagers I think some of them have more interesting design than others, I understand the hype for Raymond, Audie and Judy (even if I don't like Judy haha). But for me Cyd is the coolest and there's no hype around him for exemple...


----------



## nananc (Apr 28, 2020)

I have mixed feelings about Raymond. On the one hand, I dislike him because he looks like a Wall Street bro. On the other, he's an adorable gray cat with strange eyes -- that kills me. 

As with Marshal, I'm biased because I have him, but his design is pretty unique. His eyes are just so arrogant - they melt my heart.

I think the deer/wolves are overrated, but because they are so pretty, I guess people can have their preferences. 

I do think the cats are not overrated though. Out of all the species, cats have the most unique designs. You get a cat that sweats orange juice, a cat with traditional Japanese opera paint, and a cat mummy at the same time. God, I hope I can get them all.


----------



## Santana (Apr 28, 2020)

Hoosker said:


> I don't think any of them are overrated. Overpriced? Hell yes haha, of course some of them are!
> 
> But the people who want or have these so-called "overrated" villagers, generally want them because that person genuinely likes them. The people who DON'T like Raymond, for example, aren't the people we see raving about him and paying 100s of NMT.
> My whole point is- if a big group of people love a villager that I don't like, who am I to call the villager "over hyped" just because I don't feel the same way?
> ...


I do understand the sentiment, but this thread definitely isn’t made to bash on people who like certain villagers, its just meant to let people share their opinions. But I agree, its HORRIBLE to send negativity towards people who do like these villagers. They are not “basic”, they just like the villagers design, and that doesn’t say anything about who they are as a person.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 28, 2020)

Probably beating the dead horse at this point, but definitely Raymond. He looks pretty cool and is definitely one of the coolest looking villagers in the game, but he’s definitely not 1k NMT or more expensive than the game good. Nothing wrong with liking any popular villager though, it’s just that the overpaying for them aspect that makes them overrated.


----------



## Aardbei (Apr 28, 2020)

I think Judy is overrated  She looks like a Littlest Petshop with her eyes and her two-colored fur  Ugh, that's too much !


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Apr 28, 2020)

Raymond is obviously overhyped, but I do have to admit that he's a great looking villager, no hate to anyone who loves him

As for hype which I don't understand so much, Dom, he is cute (especially for a jock) but I think there's other sheep villagers that deserve attention too! I think if they bring out amiibo cards of the new villagers the novelty of them might wear off a bit


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 28, 2020)

In my opinion, the most overrated is Marshal. He’s cute but I think he doesn’t deserve that much attention. I have him in my town, but he hasn’t grown on me too much. I don’t particularly like smug villagers, but I find myself much more fond of Pietro. 
Also, idk if Raymond is overrated. I’m not personally a fan but he definitely has a very unique design and I see why people are into him


----------



## Figment (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm of the mind of I don't care what people like. If people say something is overrated, that shouldn't sway you if you like something. Same for unpopular villagers.

I will say, I would have honestly had no clue that Marshal is as popular as he is. He's cute and I think he's great, don't get me wrong, but I don't think I quite have a handle on what makes him as popular as he is. 

Raymond is overpriced. A nice design but overpriced.


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Honestly, most high-tiered villagers are overrated, in my opinion. Ankha, Bob, Coco, Diana, Judy, Lucky, Julian, Lolly... Though I'm happy about that because that means other villagers I might be interested in aren't that popular and I can get them for far less than these ones.


----------



## edsett (Apr 28, 2020)

It’s interesting how some say Marshal is overrated when he has been consistently popular for over five years now. I feel for a villager to keep that level of popularity for that long something has to be working. For Marshal, I think his simplistic design works in his favor. That and his smug personality makes him pretty funny too. He’s just very cute. Then again, I’m pretty fond of simple aka “boring/basic” designs like Molly and Marina too.

Raymond’s popularity also make sense when you consider he 1. is the first smug cat 2. rarest villager in the game 3. doesn’t have an amiibo card. His unique design (heterochromia, glasses!) adds to his appeal. I think Raymond is plenty cute. I would definitely say he’s overpriced but not overrated.


----------



## Llunavale (Apr 28, 2020)

I don't think any are overrated as such - I guess they're popular for a reason. That said, there's nowhere near enough love for those mad lads Sprocket, Ribbot, Knox, Sterling and Agent S (what a dream team).


----------



## Santana (Apr 28, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> I don't think any are overrated as such - I guess they're popular for a reason. That said, there's nowhere near enough love for those mad lads Sprocket, Ribbot, Knox, Sterling and Agent S (what a dream team).


Sterling is an unappreciated KING! I love him so much!!


----------



## randomforeignguy (Apr 28, 2020)

Billy is the most underrated villager of all time, he is... the GOAT!

I also have bob, who is a bit overrated. His house isnt that cool. Still a god imo


----------



## Vanillite (Apr 28, 2020)

I've always thought Julian was a little overrated.  As someone who loves the horse villagers, I was a little put off by the fact that his eyelashes are so thick.  How does he see?? What color are his eyes?


Edit: I am on the Sterling is underrated squad


----------



## Arckaniel (Apr 28, 2020)

You know someone's overrated when people actually buy them for high amounts of IRL dollars or crazy amounts of how did they get those NMTs... Pretty sure you know who I'm talking about AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 28, 2020)

Is this cat overrated?Possibly,but it's no fault of his own.I've seen this "I gotta have it!" buying frenzy in the retail business before.There was Cabbage Patch Dolls,Furbys,Power Rangers,the original Mazda Miata......these things got mega popular and people bought them like mad and created a scarcity that jacked up the demand even more and also jacked up the prices.The recent toilet paper delirium is a more recent example(...hmm,it's funny that nobody thinks toilet paper is overrated).Anyways,don't blame the cat.He's actually a kind and unassuming fellow.


----------



## jokk (Apr 28, 2020)

i know everyone's said it already, but raymond. i don't think he's very cute. he just looks like an annoying yuppie to me tbh


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 28, 2020)

raymond is just fujo bait lmao, let the tweeters have him


----------



## 0ni (Apr 28, 2020)

I've never understood the appeal of Fauna or Diana, they are always at the tops of the popularity lists and I keep trying to warm to them but just ... idk, something doesn't click


----------



## h1pst4r (Apr 28, 2020)

Ngl I disliked Judy’s design when I first saw her because it felt just “too much”. But now I kind of want to find her, haha.

I also let Beardo move out to bring in Marshal, and while I feel Marshal is SUPER cute, I really missed Beardo for the first week! He had so much spunk and personality. Underrated for sure (not the point of the thread, but I was reminded by all the Marshal comments).


----------



## 0ni (Apr 28, 2020)

Santana said:


> I actually have judy in my town and I adore  her with every fiber in my body, but I ABSOLUTELY understand the creepy factor of the anime eyes


I totally get the creepy factor as well, but It only makes me love her more. Same with Coco, and also with Dotty's 'demon-eyes' surprised look lmao


----------



## Uffe (Apr 28, 2020)

Raymond. He's like Marshal all over again. Nothing all that interesting but somehow popular. The only thing I like about Raymond is the heterochromia eyes, but that's it. There are far more interesting looking villagers.


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 28, 2020)

i also must agree, raymond is highly overrated, even though he’s one of my new favorite villagers

i personally don’t like julian. i just don’t find him very interesting, same with marshal, although i used to hate marshal but i actually really like him now

i also must say judy. i’m sorry she is so scary looking to me with her eyes, i don’t find her cute at all. maybe i would like her if she weren’t snooty, i feel like the snooty just doesn’t fit her


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 28, 2020)

I agree with all the raymond posts, out of the cats I feel like there are much better options and I think in terms of smugs there are just others I prefer! Aside from him I would say Merengue, I think she's cute but idk I'm not in love either


----------



## Meira (Apr 28, 2020)

I think Raymond is overhyped and I would never pay that much to get him, however I do see why people are willing to do anything for him.


----------



## Uffe (Apr 28, 2020)

Meira said:


> I think Raymond is overhyped and I would never pay that much to get him, however I do see why people are willing to do anything for him.



If he was in my campsite, I would get Raymond. I grabbed Marshal when he visited my campsite. Yeah, I know I said they're overrated, but if people like them, why not make them envious if they visit?  I still don't understand the appeal, but Marshal did grow on me.


----------



## Koala92 (Apr 28, 2020)

Sherb. He annoyed me when he was on my kids island.


----------



## Meira (Apr 28, 2020)

Uffe said:


> If he was in my campsite, I would get Raymond. I grabbed Marshal when he visited my campsite. Yeah, I know I said they're overrated, but if people like them, why not make them envious if they visit?  I still don't understand the appeal, but Marshal did grow on me.



Oh for sure, if they did come to my campsite, why not? I would probably sell them if I wasn't feeling them  
Sometimes it might not be the looks that get you but the personality. For me that is the case anyway


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 28, 2020)

Personally I've never really cared about the "status" of a villagers popularity - I honestly only wanted Audie because I thought she was cute and I want Coco because I really liked her in New Leaf (and I've always wanted Lucky, so cute!!!)

I never want to purchase villagers off of people because personally the fun to me is seeking them out and finding them and maybe finding someone I never expected to like and keep (Like Dom! I can't help it, I have a soft spot for jocks) Honestly I got rid of my amiibo villagers too, because there was something boring about barely even working to find and get them in my personal opinion.

I don't think there's overrated villagers, I think there's the more "desirable" villagers. I think that it's really just up to everyone's personal opinion! I personally really disliked Raymond because I'm not a fan of the smug personalities (O'hare is the only smug for me LOL) and Sherb just repeated a lot of stuff my other lazy said and I ended up finding Bob anyways (Who I personally find a lot cuter than Sherb even though I love the goats) 
It's just all down to personal preference like I hate the squirrels, so I'd never want Marshall anyways (Plus not a fan of smugs lol) I can see why people like them but personally it's not for me, but that doesn't mean they're overrated for being popular! Sure, people should give "lesser" villagers a chance, but it is their game and if they want Marshall, Raymond, and all the other populars then so be it!


----------



## Uffe (Apr 28, 2020)

Meira said:


> Oh for sure, if they did come to my campsite, why not? I would probably sell them if I wasn't feeling them
> Sometimes it might not be the looks that get you but the personality. For me that is the case anyway



I don't know what people think of Hopkins, but I love bunnies and the color blue. When I found out he was basically a walking balloon or whatever, I had to get him. I also like his personality. I think he's lazy, and those types usually make me laugh with what they say.


----------



## abby10 (Apr 28, 2020)

I don't suuuuper get Fang's popularity tbh. Like I like him and all but I personally don't understand why he is top tier


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 28, 2020)

Raymond for sure, not hating on him or anything but I don't see the obsession with him


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 28, 2020)

Raymond looks gross fam. I don't like the 2012 hipster look he has going on. Just real outdated and not aesthetically pleasing at all.

Also I don't like Lolly. Her eyes are creepy.


----------



## cinch (Apr 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Sloom (Apr 28, 2020)

in this thread:





hope you enjoyed my creation i worked very hard on it


----------



## petaI (Apr 28, 2020)

judy, sherb, raymond, dom, coco, stitches, ankha ..


----------



## Hay (Apr 28, 2020)

Raymond is super over-rated imo... Hes a cat (like the 50th one, we didnt need another cat Nintendo) and his glasses dont even have frames. It reminds me of the kids who would say they wore glasses but just knocked the frames off the their 3D glasses from the movie theater. I saw someone who said that hes the first villager who wears glasses which is not true either :c I just dont get the hype!

edit: if he was a different animal i think I would like him more but the fact that there are so many cats already its so basic..


----------



## Shiluc (Apr 28, 2020)

I don't like to think about villagers being overrated. If you like 'em, you like 'em! Good for you! Everyone's tastes are different, liking a niche villager vs liking a popular villager doesn't really matter in the long run. If I had to look at the hot topic of this thread, Raymond, I wouldn't say he's overrated. He's popular for sure, but saying something is overrated is entirely subjective from person to person. Now, the obscure and ridiculous prices for him? That's a different (and semi-infuriating) story. But, I don't really agree with saying that villagers are overrated.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 28, 2020)

I have many:
Marshal, Julian (though I think his popularity has gone down quite a lot), Beau, Diana and the latest one, Raymond.
I do kind of get the appeal of these villagers because some are unique (especially Raymond with his business cat attire and heterochromia) but with some of them, I do also see the "jump on the bandwagon" mentality that some players cave into.
However; at the end of the day, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and we all like different things so if you so badly want Raymond on your island, so be it.


----------



## Believe (Apr 28, 2020)

I find Diana to be severely overrated. I just.. don't really get it haha but to each their own


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 28, 2020)

Raymond and Marshal by far. I just don't get it.

Also Zucker, who I think is the least appealing of the three octopi. 

Also I LOVE Audie but I think she's a bit overhyped too.


----------



## jreamgardner (Apr 28, 2020)

the big 3 aka raymond, audie, & judy


----------



## N a t (Apr 28, 2020)

I love Raymond, but I also think he's overrated because while his design is really nice, he is still just another smug villager... This sounds hypocritical but here is why I say that despite liking him so much. As much as I like any villager, like Raymond, I would not go through the same stress and trouble that some people do to obtain him. Or any villager for that matter. I'm willing to even overpay a tiny bit for amiibo but I still have my limits there too. If you're someone who is okay with spending a ton of time island hopping or resetting for a villager, that is totally okay and I support you, but I could never do that to myself. It sounds too painful. I can see why he is popular but I don't think he's worth what he's going for. No villager should be worth that much imo.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 28, 2020)

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> Audie's design is a ripoff Freya honestly. The story behind her is so cute
> 
> Erik was overhyped in NL days. Fauna's eyes are weird. Lucky's uninteresting. Judy's eyes are too much for me.


I can agree with you about Lucky. I never liked him. He’s probably one of the few top tier villagers I don't have an amiibo for.

I think Marshall, Raymond, Ankha, Marina, and Lucky are all overhyped. Meanwhile I can confirm that Sherb’s popularity is justified!


----------



## smug villager (Sep 12, 2021)

I wouldn't say they're "overrated" necessarily, but most of the food villagers like Merengue aren't for me, personally.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 12, 2021)

I think Julian is overrated definitely. I have to agree on the food villagers. Most of the food villagers are not for me. I’m aware that doesn’t make them overrated, I don’t get the hype.

Lucky isn’t that interesting. I love the dog villagers. They’re my favorite species, but Lucky is one of my lesser favorite dogs. I have dog villagers that I like more than Lucky.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 12, 2021)

Well I will still say that Raymond is the most overrated villager. I don't think he's bad or good, but man people were so obsessed with him last year and the reason why he became the face of scamming when it got out of control.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 12, 2021)

<username> said:


> mac is so underrated ;-;


I agree. Mac is my favorite.  I loved his island aesthetic he had in past iterations of this game. The jock personality doesn’t exactly help. Jocks are underrated in general.


----------



## Stikki (Sep 12, 2021)

Coco seems way too popular for a creepy looking cookie. I suppose her house is popular with cottagecore folks, but I couldn't tolerate looking at those hollow eyes every day. People seem to sometimes say she's a gyroid, but I think she's a biscuit/cookie (which would make sense with her name being like Cocoa), so I would be concerned if she got caught in the rain haha.

Beau is way more popular than I thought he would be. I had him in NL and he was just meh to me.


----------



## ayeeprill (Sep 12, 2021)

I still dislike Zucker and Raymond the frat bro, but Marshal has grown on me. Most of my other least favorite villagers are not popular at all, but two at least semi-popular villagers I've recently grown to think are overrated are Beau and Flurry, Beau just doesn't do anything for me, Erik is miles cuter and more appealing. As for Flurry, I think my main issue is those bright blue eyebrows. They bother me.

I also got Lolly as a recent campsite villager on my island and moved her in, but I'm just not seeing the hype? She's cute and I love normal villagers, but her house interior is disappointing. This may be because another normal cat (Kiki) lives on my island and is my #1 of all time, though.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 12, 2021)

<username> said:


> it doesn't matters what personality type he is, just focus on his look, he is literally a bulldog


Yes, the reason I love Mac. You can’t go wrong with a bulldog.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 12, 2021)

Definitely Raymond.. I also feel like Diana is a bit overrated. She's got a nice color palette but her face is just meh


----------



## Kg1595 (Sep 12, 2021)

Santana said:


> Do yall have any villagers you think are overrated? I think that Marshal’s design is cute but kinda boring


Sacrilege!  Actually, while he is my fav, I get why some people are over him.  I felt the same about Raymond.  

I really don’t get Judy though.  Her design is aimed at a certain demographic, and I’m clearly not it.


----------



## Faux (Sep 12, 2021)

While people are entitled to opinions, this thread is just kind of dumb, lol.
It screams pick-me girl. _I _don't like this villager everyone else wants, I want the villagers everyone hates so I'm quirky.

Maybe I'm just tired of the eye rolls and pshaws people get for wanting a villager they just _want_, lmao.
And all the people saying a villager has less personality than every other villager with that same personality ... wot??  They're scripted to pull from the same pool of dialogue.  Come off it.

There is no overrated villager.
There is only greedy people taking advantage of designs people find more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Stikki (Sep 12, 2021)

Faux said:


> There is no overrated villager.


No, there is. It's Coco.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Sep 12, 2021)

Stikki said:


> Coco seems way too popular for a creepy looking cookie. I suppose her house is popular with cottagecore folks, but I couldn't tolerate looking at those hollow eyes every day. People seem to sometimes say she's a gyroid, but I think she's a biscuit/cookie (which would make sense with her name being like Cocoa), so I would be concerned if she got caught in the rain haha.
> 
> Beau is way more popular than I thought he would be. I had him in NL and he was just meh to me.



I see why you might think she looks like a cookie. I think her name in English was changed to maybe sound like coconut?

but her original name, in Japanese, is Yayoi - which is the historical period associated with haniwa, a type of Japanese funerary sculpture which both Coco and the gyroids are based on (in Japanese I think the gyroids are also just called haniwa)

i don’t want you to sound like I am trying to make you feel bad for your alternate theory, or ruin it or anything. I am just a nerd and I think the Japanese cultural elements in the game are really fun. Clay is actually also based on ancient Japanese statuary, the doguu, which is from the Jomon period.

as for overrated villagers, I think pretty much all the very popular villagers could be considered overrated from an objective standpoint - popularity is a fickle and flimsy thing, there are literally hundreds of great villagers, and none of them are rare or objectively ‘better ‘ than any others (even if, of course, personally I _feel_ differently)

But there’s nothing wrong with liking any villager, underrated or overrated or anything in between though. If you like them you like them!


----------



## Mestear (Sep 13, 2021)

For me its Sherb, Marshall and Raymond ofc. 
While I do understand that Raymond got pretty unique look with his heterochromia. Sherb is one huge mystery to me, he's a simple blue goat. That's all. Marshal.. I still see him almost everywhere, quickly got boring. Popularity makes those villagers less attractive to me. But I want to say, that it's totally normal to enjoy company of any villager you like, doesn't matter what anyone else says. Listen to your preferences only.


----------



## Stikki (Sep 13, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I see why you might think she looks like a cookie. I think her name in English was changed to maybe sound like coconut?
> 
> but her original name, in Japanese, is Yayoi - which is the historical period associated with haniwa, a type of Japanese funerary sculpture which both Coco and the gyroids are based on (in Japanese I think the gyroids are also just called haniwa)
> 
> ...


Haha it's ok, I don't feel bad! Thanks for letting me know! Now I find her even worse, cos she's just creepy without being tasty.


----------



## VexTheHex (Sep 13, 2021)

I still think Merry is the poster child of it. She wasn't very popular with the community. Some influencer loved her and riled up their fans to mass vote her in some popularity poll/tier popularity thing resulting in her being at the top. Suddenly she became super popular and became the center of many dreamy hunts and everyone suddenly always loved her despite her not being that talked about before the poll.

 Of course part of the new villagers were super hyped up as well, but that's to be expected with new villagers. 

 Like who you like, but you can't ignore the existence of the herd mentality that creates bias for or against villagers simply cause of the influence of popularity.


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 13, 2021)

ALL OF THE DOGS


----------

